# Bowhunter Freestyle



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I shoot BHFS. last year was my first year trying field. My pins are the same as yours. I have heard some people do 20,30,40,60,80 and they will gap shoot 50 and 70.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

My pins are set as yours are. For the 80 yarder, I put the 60 pin on the x and check the TOP of my 40 pin. Then reset and place the 60 pin there. For 70, I put the 60 pin on the x and note where my 50 pin falls. Reset and place the 60 pin there. Even though your pins will likely be off the paper when shooting 70-80 yards, my advice for practicing this would be to use the same targets that you will shoot in the event.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Try aiming off the level.

Grant


----------



## Bazzer (Jun 12, 2007)

Today we had some good weather and so I was able to use my clubs sighting in range. All went well and I found shooting off the level it was spot on 80 yards. Obviously 70 would be halfway between that mark and the 60 yard pin. So all is well.


Fly fishing guide. Archery is a passion. Shooting Elite E35 with VAP's I like to shoot in Northern California club comps in the bowhunter freestyle as a master senior.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Most guys sight in the level for 80 yards then set the rest of the pins.
How NP Archery said to shoot 70 will be much more accurate then gaping.

You can also get a sight tape that matches your 20-60 pin gap, turn it upside down and you can figure out every stack you want. If you ever shot on the west coast you would need to know many stacks out to 108 yards and everything in between.
For 80 I did it different then NP, I put my 60 at the top of the spot then went to my 40, same result just what worked for me


----------



## Bazzer (Jun 12, 2007)

thawk said:


> Most guys sight in the level for 80 yards then set the rest of the pins.
> How NP Archery said to shoot 70 will be much more accurate then gaping.
> 
> You can also get a sight tape that matches your 20-60 pin gap, turn it upside down and you can figure out every stack you want. If you ever shot on the west coast you would need to know many stacks out to 108 yards and everything in between.
> For 80 I did it different then NP, I put my 60 at the top of the spot then went to my 40, same result just what worked for me


This is pretty much how I've done it over the last couple of days with my Sureloc Lethal Weapon, I've set 80 on top of the level and sighted my pins in after. Today I shot the first 14 at the Redding Club and scored my best yet at 290. Given that I'm a master senior( I'm seventy ) I don't think that's too bad. But I've got plenty of room for improvement. The most improvement was shooting the longer ranges thanks to the suggestions here. I'm going to try the sight tape idea, I will use OT2 and see if I can print one out.
Yes, I'm of course on the west coast and I intend to do a number of shoots this year. The big one being at my club, the Three Day Classic. I will help to set it up and that way I won't feel guilty when I do the shoot. I hope I'll see some of you there. 


Fly fishing guide. Archery is a passion. Shooting Elite E35 with VAP's I like to shoot in Northern California club comps in the bowhunter freestyle as a master senior.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The Simulation tab on SFA lets you select a NFAA target face size then select a pin distance (estimated field) and a target distance (visual field). Click the target for where you'd hold the pin. Click the calculate button to see where you hit.

In this example it's a 50cm face. Pin used is your 40yd (estimated)..the green dot with cross-hair..and the the impact point..yellow dot..is at target distance of 45yd (visual)

I think the new rules allow you to use "notes" in BHFS, so you could do screen grabs for where to hold your pins for the various target distances and face sizes.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The Simulation tab on SFA lets you select a NFAA target face size then select a pin distance (estimated field) and a target distance (visual field). Click the target for where you'd hold the pin. Click the calculate button to see where you hit.
> 
> In this example it's a 50cm face. Pin used is your 40yd (estimated)..the green dot with cross-hair..and the the impact point..yellow dot..is at target distance of 45yd (visual)
> 
> I think the new rules allow you to use "notes" in BHFS, so you could do screen grabs for where to hold your pins for the various target distances and face sizes.


Great idea! What I did was print out address labels with a pic of the target for that particular game along with the yardage and target size. I added a quick note on the label about where the pin should be held. I punched out tiny dots from paper the color of the pin I would use on that target and placed it on the label in the spot the pin needs to be held on. I arranged all the labels into one of the small note books that I can quickly reference and it stashes into the pocket in my quiver. I have every target size for every game in this book. A quick glance before shooting will prevent most pin mistakes. Key word MOST.


----------



## Bazzer (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Simulation tab on SFA lets you select a NFAA target face size then select a pin distance (estimated field) and a target distance (visual field). Click the target for where you'd hold the pin. Click the calculate button to see where you hit.
> 
> In this example it's a 50cm face. Pin used is your 40yd (estimated)..the green dot with cross-hair..and the the impact point..yellow dot..is at target distance of 45yd (visual)
> 
> I think the new rules allow you to use "notes" in BHFS, so you could do screen grabs for where to hold your pins for the various target distances and face sizes.


Unfortunately I have the Mac version of OT2 which does not have the Simulation feature.


Fly fishing guide. Archery is a passion. Shooting Elite E35 with VAP's I like to shoot in Northern California club comps in the bowhunter freestyle as a master senior.


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to shoot BHFS. I shot a spott hogg, hogg-it. Tye wire that runs down the center is invaluable! I would set the level as my 80 then set the pins at 20 through 60. Then either split the 60 to the bubble for 70, or hold in the ring for drop. This worked well as I regularly shot high 540'school with a best of 552. This setup worked well as the 20 pin covers the shorties well as well as not having to hold off too far on the bunnies.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Bazzer said:


> This is pretty much how I've done it over the last couple of days with my Sureloc Lethal Weapon, I've set 80 on top of the level and sighted my pins in after. Today I shot the first 14 at the Redding Club and scored ermy best yet at 290. Given that I'm a master senior( I'm seventy ) I don't think that's too bad. But I've got plenty of room for improvement. The most improvement was shooting the longer ranges thanks to the suggestions here. I'm going to try the sight tape idea, I will use OT2 and see if I can print one out.
> Yes, I'm of course on the west coast and I intend to do a number of shoots this year. The big one being at my club, the Three Day Classic. I will help to set it up and that way I won't feel guilty when I do the shoot. I hope I'll see some of you there.
> 
> 
> Fly fishing guide. Archery is a passion. Shooting Elite E35 with VAP's I like to shoot in Northern California club comps in the bowhunter freestyle as a master senior.


You are one lucky guy, you have some of the best all time pin shooters that have ever played the game at your disposal. Ben Hobbs was a pin shooting god. He regularly shot mid 550 field rounds way back when you couldn't use any type of leveling devise.
Matt and Pam are also world class pin shooters, Matt was my idol when I started competing in 91 Russ Weatherbee and Randy tucker could also get it done with pins back in the day.

Did you shoot in the monsoon on Saturday?, I wusses out.
If you are driving to yolo Sunday and want to shoot with us I will offer any help I can we also shoot with some pretty good pin shooters who can help. My name is Tod Hawkins if you want to shoot with us. Look for the wilderness archery shirts, tell mike at the bow rack I said hi next time you go in.


----------



## Bazzer (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I'm now shooting much better after following advice on here. My next step is to try torque tuning my bow. 
I currently have my pins set at even distances, i.e. 20,30,40,50 and sixty yards. Is there any benefit in going to odd distances, i.e. 25-65 yards?


Fly fishing guide. Archery is a passion. Shooting Elite E35 with VAP's I like to shoot in Northern California club comps in the bowhunter freestyle as a master senior.


----------

